# Ericeira: 30 Abril/01 de Maio de 2011



## AndréFrade (7 Mai 2011 às 10:51)

Boas...

Aqui vai uma selecção de fotografias na Ericeira no primeiro fim-de-semana de Maio.



































































Espero que gostem .


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2011 às 15:34)

Boas fotos André. Gostei especialmente da última, coisa que não vejo desde que visitei o Cabo Carvoeiro


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Mai 2011 às 19:43)

De acrescentar que, ao passo que pelo que sei, na margem sul choveu bastante no dia 30 de Abril, na Ericeira.. Nem 1 pinga !


----------



## Geiras (7 Mai 2011 às 19:50)

Boa estadia na Ericeira 

Boa reportagem, o mar "está" apetitoso


----------

